
Silicon Valley Tightens Its Grip on Free Speech - ytNumbers
http://www.lifezette.com/polizette/silicon-valley-tightens-its-grip-on-free-speech/
======
Clubber
I wonder what constantly being mad at everything does to our psyche.

------
velomash
What a jumbled illogical mess of an argument. The author confuses free speech,
monopolistic tendencies, and censorship but doesn't make a solid point about
any of them. Instead, they skip from one topic to another without real
evidence or thought.

~~~
pascalxus
Basically, I think he's saying that Google and Youtube have altered their
search algorithms to bias towards progressive values and demote (rank lower)
non-progressive posts.

Also, he's saying people have had their accounts cancelled because their
accounts were flagged as "hate speech" (even if it wasn't) and that doing so,
was biased.

Also, some companies are aggressively forcing their employees to subscribe and
support certain political ideas. I won't name names, but I've also felt this
at one place I worked. Here's how it works. Managers engage their subordinates
on political matters, asking them "what they think". And if you don't agree
with their views, you may be negatively sanctioned, in the future (this is
implied, not specifically spelled out).

~~~
brianmc21
I felt like that at my previous job(startup) everyone was very progressive and
if you disagreed with any progressive ideologies you would be socially
shunned.

Being rather moderate (which is a republican in my state and I am slightly
left of them) and a skeptic you would only be ostracized for thinking anything
but what Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren preaches. No one likes someone who
questions everything because they see politics as akin to faith.

This propensity to ostracize people only pushes them further away from center
because they will only discuss things with people who won't shame them and of
course that will be online.

Now I work at a financial firm and we have a lot of liberals and republicans
and they are all willing to speak their mind because politics here has nothing
to do with who your friends are.

------
anandsuresh
Seems like a response to GoDaddy and Google kicking the Daily Stormer off of
their registration/hosting platforms.

------
pottersbasilisk
This is just asking various world governments to regulate or force google to
do stuff.

Its not going to end well.

Riots are the voices of the unheard - Martin Luther King Jr

------
doubleshame
employees in Google's ad sales department are "openly encouraging Adwords
customers to pull their ads from Breitbart and Rebel Media."

"efforts to demote anything non-PC, anti-Communist, and anti-Islamic terror
from search results."

"Emmett says he personally witnessed efforts from leftists within Google to
bias YouTube's algorithms to push anti-PC content off the platform's 'related
videos' recommendations,"

~~~
caseydurfee
Apparently, a company with a 644 Billion dollar market cap, co-founded by a
man whose parents fled the USSR for political reasons, is secretly trying to
promote Communism.

~~~
doubleshame
Nah, I just posted that here to encourage the discussion. I don't have much
trouble believing that the article is derived from some sort of similar
reality though.

Here's some more disturbing relatively credible content:

[http://dailycaller.com/2016/09/19/google-search-results-
skew...](http://dailycaller.com/2016/09/19/google-search-results-skewed-to-
favor-black-americans/)

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/14/16145064/google-daily-
sto...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/14/16145064/google-daily-stormer-ban-
neo-nazi-registrar-godaddy)

You can build a gun today, but you can't control who it's pointed at tomorrow.

